# Spit And Polish



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok... I'm hoping I'm right.







We are bringing the TT home from the Storage facility tomorrow to wash it and wax it up. I suggested we rent a buffer to save time and DH thinks it will scratch the surface so he wants us to manually buff all 26.5' of it. HELP! We're washing it with an RV Wash product that the dealer threw in and polishing it with Protect All. So is it manual labour tomorrow or can we get a little help from the buffer?









... Carolyn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If the product does not scrtach manually, you should be fine with a buffer as long as it is clean. Is it a polishing buffer or a hi speed rotary?

John


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

We were just going to rent it... we've already had to buy more stuff than we thought... so it can be whatever we need it to be. I take it we should go with the first one?

... Carolyn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would go with manually if you never used a buffer before you could burn through the
gel coat if not careful.

Just think of the fun both of you will have









Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I purchased a random orbit buffer from Sears years ago to take care of my cars but found for general use it was a pain in the butt. So I actually do 90% of the work manually then where the polish is stuck or just not cleaning up the way I want then the buffer comes out. This seem to work for me.

BTW - If it is sunny while you are doing this I strongly suggest you wear sun glasses. YOU will get glare burns (like Snow blindness) on your eyes after a day of washing and waxing your trailer.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I did mine manually and it took me 1 1/2 alone. If it is a good cleaner- polish it will go fast. Do not do it if the panel is hot from the sun.

A orbital buffer is nothing more than help for your arms, but heavier. When I detail a car I use a rotary machine but you need to know what you are doing with it matching the correct pad with the correct compound or polish. With a rotary on any surface, you should only use the foam pads. The cotton pads will burn the paint much faster. With a orbital it is almost impossible to burn the paint. If you were going to rent, my opinion is it would be a waste of money for a orbital and unnecesasary for a rotary for only polish.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree with HootBob that if your not use to using these, if can go from being a buffer to a sander in a second...

also though -- I have found that the cost to rent one is about 3/4 of the price to buy one -- Sears and Home Depot always seems to be having these on sale....

But be careful with it... and don't wax it if the sun is beating down and the sides are hot....


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

For $18 I got a $6 bottle of Turtle Wax plus an orbital buffer, at Walmart. It would be hard to do any damage to the paint with these, because they are relatively slow moving. But they are work-savers.

The rotary ones generally have a lot of power and are heavy. They will burn through paint in no time if applied to a small area, such as a raised body line or a corner where two surfaces meet. Also, they can get away from you if the angle of pad to surface is incorrect. When that happens, it's probable that paint damage will occur. They are best left to those with experience.

Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I would only use a power buffer if the surface was neglected and needed extra attention. Otherwise, with the two of you it will go pretty fast. I do it alone and the wax procedure by itself takes me about 90 minutes too. It's alot easier than you think. The suggestion about sunglasses is a good one, and I would only add an Ipod to make it more enjoyable


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks like it's going to be manual... I guess the upside would be I can throw on a pair of shorts and maybe get a little sun. Will definately wear the sunglasses... I would have never thought that it could cause glare burn. It is sunny today but not terrible hot (it is nice to see some sun in Calgary after all the rain we've had over the last month).

Thanks for the tips...
... Carolyn


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I use an orbital buffer with wax to treat the surface of the trailer. I put the wax on by hand and use the application process to make sure the surface is truly clean. The buffer gives it a uniform shiny appearence.

Reverie


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This subject hits close to home seeing as how this is what I have been doing most of the morning. I use a random orbital to put on the Gel-Glos wax. First I wash and when it is still wet I use the buffer. Then when it is dry I take it off by hand. Tried it both ways and it seems that the buffer puts down a more uniform shine. Now I need to let my arms rest, wax on wax off. Kirk

Oh by the way the buffer was under 20.00 at Harbor Freight.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I use the buffer to apply and remove. It works great and is a big time saver. If I did it manually I would probably not get it done very often.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

How do you guys get it all done in 90 Minutes?!?!?!?!?!

I busted my hump and it took me about 4 hours!! I don't mind too much because I enjoy doing that kind of stuff, I like the end result! But 90 minutes??

The sunglasses idea is for real!! When the wax starts coming off the neighborhood knows it!!!

Jason


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dunno







I use Gel-Gloss liquid and can wipe it on the whole camper alone in about 30 minutes. It goes on really easy on a clean camper. Then takes about 60 minutes to wipe it all off. Comes off easy too.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, same thing here...sort of. I use a spray-on wax / uv protectant. Spray on, wipe it around to remove excess drips, done.

Randy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I put dicor roof protectant on my roof this weekend. Not sure if it was worth the money or not.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wonder how long it takes to do the Raptor







Does he need scaffolding?


----------

